# NAN Again Targets XM



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio CEO Hugh Panero will get a "Wake-Up Call" tomorrow morning as supporters of The Word Network protest a company decision to carry Playboy Radio instead of an audio feed from The Word, a religious TV network featuring urban ministries.

The early morning call follows a recent candlelight vigil held by protesters earlier this month. The events are being organized by the National Action Network, an group headed by the Rev. Al Sharpton that wants the satellite radio company to carry The Word Network.

In a statement, NAN member Rev. Horace Sheffield said, "Panero chose Playboy over The Word. There was room for The Word on XM but XM is hungry for cash, any cash from anywhere. That is why we will visit Panero everywhere."

In response, an XM spokesperson pointed out the diverse lineup the company provides its African American audience. That content includes channels (such as the Spirit Gospel channel and The Power talk network) from Radio One, the nation's largest African-American owned radio network. There's also channels from BET and WorldSpace, such as World Zone, that appeal to African American audiences.

In addition, XM provides its own in-house programming catering to African Americans, and has provided original content celebrating such events as Black History Month.

"XM has been a stand out in providing an unprecedented array of programming designed to appeal particularly to African Americans," said spokesperson Charles Robbins. "Clearly XM already provides a diverse selection of programming."

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

